# Widl Caught Juvenile Blue Rams question



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Are they colored up or not?

I am speaking of Wild Caught Blue Rams NOT Bolivians.

Based on your experiences - are they colored up? Or do the lack color until maturity?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends on the perspective i suppose, but here's a picture of my WC female (going to pair her up and get a few more once my supplier gets more in).

She is about 1.5 inches head to caudal peduncle.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi Ram Cichlid in their Natural Habitat


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Mikrogeophagus ramirezi Ram Cichlid in their Natural Habitat


Yup yup I've seen that before thanks for sharing but I don't think those are juvies.

Believe - nice female - she does have some color on here.

Reason I ask is because there is a LFS in New Jersey - the Owner is very well known and very reputable I want to be redundant here on purpose - he even sponsors collection trips to SA - so we in NJ all know he is an authority on the fish there. He brings in juvenile 1" wild caught Blue Rams and they basically have NO color whatsoever. BUT their body shape is identical to a Blue Ram so you know they have to be Rams.

For clarity when I say NO color I'm talking in contrast to their Asian counterparts. The wilds he brings in do have the Black pointed rays and faint dark spot on the side better looking stress bars. But you wont see those blues, yellows, reds that you see in Asian strains.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

TitoTee said:


> Yup yup I've seen that before thanks for sharing but I don't think those are juvies.


They are not juvies in the video by my definition of the word juvie... wild Rams do have color but unlike the "german blue ram" they show more of a natural behavior with their coloration changing with their mood, stress levels, age, etc. It would not surprise me to see wild rams coming in very pale. Stick them in a tank suited to them and they will show some color in very short order... their color does continue to fill in over time and age, so I have found they don't really do their species full justice until they are breeding in an aquarium set up just the way they like it.

Still looking for that perfect wild caught strain to grow out to their full potential? You will enjoy this species no matter what size they max out at so here's finger's crossed for your purchase or continued hunt! opcorn:


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Number6 said:


> TitoTee said:
> 
> 
> > Yup yup I've seen that before thanks for sharing but I don't think those are juvies.
> ...


Yup - you read my mind! I think I will go with the bland wilds lol

I'm sure they will color up nicely once aclimated and grow to adults. And my understanding is that they are much more hardy than any linebred strain.

By the way I've been spawning several a few pairs of these LFS strains - so far not much success. I do presently have fry growing out by themselves in a 29 - I'll see how it gos for them.

But I think the wilds will be the way to go for me.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have found the color to be greater on a local bred GBR, over the WC and as equals to their Asian counterparts. I prefer the local GBR's in my area, as they are much easier to take care. They are already accustomed to the local water conditions, and seem to be a lot hardier when it comes to health.

WC is overated in my opinion, unless you are trying to breed them for profit.

Art


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

aggriffin3 said:


> I have found the color to be greater on a local bred GBR, over the WC and as equals to their Asian counterparts. I prefer the local GBR's in my area, as they are much easier to take care. They are already accustomed to the local water conditions, and seem to be a lot hardier when it comes to health.
> 
> WC is overated in my opinion, unless you are trying to breed them for profit.
> 
> Art


Because the LFS in NY and NJ are so saturated with Asian strains - you really have no choice but to work with wild strains if you can get your hands on them here. There are a few places that deal local bred Rams but you really have to know who you are buying from. What I mean by that is that once I bought some Rams from a Discus dealer here local to me. He used to sell an awesome strain of local bred Rams. He moved his operation to another building and stopped dealing that strain, instead he went with that very well known Ram breeder from Florida and told me they were from a local source. I know that breeder's strain in Florida very well and I know those were his. So that's what I mean - you have to know and be in the know. I'd much rather go with the wilds and save myself the headache. As you can tell I don't like name dropping! lol

I dont mail order fish.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> I have found the color to be greater on a local bred GBR, over the WC and as equals to their Asian counterparts. I prefer the local GBR's in my area, as they are much easier to take care. They are already accustomed to the local water conditions, and seem to be a lot hardier when it comes to health.
> 
> WC is overated in my opinion, unless you are trying to breed them for profit.
> 
> Art


The only man-made strains I get are asian bred GBR and what not. They're always finnicky and delicate, and cost about 25 dollars each. I can get very hardy wild caught for 4 dollars each, or 6 for 20 dollars. Sure they're not as flashy as the man-made strains, but there's still beauty in nature. Plus, WCs are not pumped full of hormones and raised in overcrowded conditions, so I'd say a little less colour is well worth the benefits of having healthy, long living fish. But yes, if I could find a reputable local dealer with GBR at a fair price, I wouldn't mind a couple pairs.


----------

